# Oscar Problem..



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

guys how to be sure if my oscar is hi or she??
I want another one...
so please help someone....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

males usually have a slight dip in their forheads and have noticably pronounced lips where females are usually rounded without such potruding lips.









^^^ see how the profile of the face has a noticable bump in the forhead? and the lips potrude from the face more? great sign you have a male









^^^ see how the profile of the face is smooth and theres less of a lump in the forhead? this is a great sign you have a female oscar


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

so mine is a female...?
cool...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol GL!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks to be from my experience. remember im talking from my personal experience. im sure there are plenty of exceptions. another thing females do a lot more then males is burrow. makes nests if you will.

you may have to do trial and error with your oscar the size it is. might want a 30 gallon emergency standby tank just in case. however most oscar will get along just fine of similar size. you can add a possible mate and see what happens. even if you do get a male/female pair there is no guarentee of breeding.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pairs can & will fight. My pair fought bad, wake you up in the middle of the night, breaking tops & lights, & damn near on a daily basis too. If you didn't know they were a proven pair you'd never guessed it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I have owned many...Large tanks to medium tank setup's...large O's to small O's....I can't keep multiple together to save my life....One always gets beat up badly....


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Both my oscars have the hump like central sayd the male does looks like top pic. I'm not sure that a person ever knows for sure unless they breed.I agree with the female moving the most rock. Mine are always together but still fight a lot.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys..I had to take out every fish from that tank because the oscar get crazy in a last two weeks..
and now I see that he/she starts to work on decorations in tank..
I think I need to move all caves,woods,air bubbles and hang-on filters...
guys what should I do..would it help if I buy a stronger canister filter and put just him in the tank...?


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol that's just how they are. Everytime I fix tank they spend days tearing it backup just how they like it. I have two pbass &two dempseys with mine.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol think you got that wrong cd. You tear the tank up & they spend days fixing it. Imo just leave him solo. 1 or 4 or more is the ol timer rule with aggressive fish.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I keep my o solo to keep him in mint condition also IMO they are more impressive and stand out alone... the decor i have is minimal plants weighted down he can move on his own and a layer of sand that is barely there and in most parts just glass bottom... there is no point on decorating an oscar tank if he does not like it its getting changed... they are surprisingly strong fish and like to be the boss of there tank.

IMO keep him solo its much more rewarding and less stressful for the fish... my oscar will fight with anything that comes into his water, the python, my hand, a net, the magnetic glass cleaner... sh*t all gets attacked


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

They all have a mind of there own 4sure. I have 1that bites me when I get in tank &1 that I can pat he will rub on my hand lol funny stuff.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey guys can I put these cons with my oscar????


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

For food. Sure

For food. Sure


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i would say no
just too small, and if your oscar isnt used to sharing with smaller fish they will most likely be dead very quick


----------

